# Hello



## Karma#1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello , i'm Vicki
I live in perthshire with my 2 dogs 2 rabbits 2 cats 2 children and husband. A little bit like a mini ark lol.
I had 2 mice when I was young and only recently started researching them again. I am hoping to give 2 females a home this year but was just hoping to brush up on the best care for them etc. and meet a few people along the way !


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello from a fellow Scottish resident!


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

woo hoo another scot, theres a few of us on here now........ oh yea lol hello!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

hello!


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

hi and welcome


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello! welcome to the forum  good to see you on here, you'll get plenty info on here about the best things for mice and fingers crossed some babies soon theres plenty of scottish breeders around here


----------



## Karma#1 (Dec 31, 2010)

I am glad that I have joined as otherwise I was at a loss for finding mice as pets I trawled the net and found nothing.
I'm still convincing my hubby who thinks we have enough lol
Mice as so little tho I said n hardly going to take.over the house ! 
Yet ....... x


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

hi ^_^


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi Vicki, welcome to the forum. I`m new too.
you have 2 of everything..apart from husbands..if yours won`t let you have any mice tell him that can be soon arranged :lol:


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello!


----------

